# Private folders encrypted and password protected folders



## LiveOrDie (Jun 20, 2010)

Im posting this because i've been looking for a free tool like this sense XP thought people should know about it 

Windows 7 when combined with Pismo get’s an incredible feature of creating password protected folders ( *.pfo ) which they call as Private Folders.  It is just like any other folder to which you can add any folder and do any operation but not password protections just comes out of the box in Windows 7.

Updated :

To create a private folder, you need to make a right click, select new and then private folders






How to create private folder in windows 7





To re-lock right click unmount 

Windows 7
private folders

Here are the features which will interest you :

    * Password protection.
    * Mount visibility to owner or entire users group.
    * In case you make it available to entire user group, you get option to make it available as network drive
    * Type of access  to users , Read or Read and Write

Private folders are just incredible way to share private data with set of people you want. This is what makes private folders rock. Its just not securing your data but also sharing data privately with others. You can download Pismo Private Folder from here


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW thanks gonna use it now.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know how secure those folders are or what limitations there might be, but I've been using TrueCrypt.  It's free, gives you single, double or triple encryption (blowfish, aes, two-serpent - IIRC).  You can either create a visible or hidden file that you mount like a drive or you can encrypt an entire drive or partition.

and did I mention it's free?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 20, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I don't know how secure those folders are or what limitations there might be, but I've been using TrueCrypt.  It's free, gives you single, double or triple encryption (blowfish, aes, two-serpent - IIRC).  You can either create a visible or hidden file that you mount like a drive or you can encrypt an entire drive or partition.
> 
> and did I mention it's free?



 Private folders is free to and easier to use that TrueCrypt and having the option to crate a new folder any were i like.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> Private folders is free to and easier to use that TrueCrypt and having the option to crate a new folder any were i like.



How good is the encryption?  

I use the encrypted file approach and mount it to a drive letter.  I like having all those files in the same place and I can copy it to any other computer or backup it up to ftp, server or whatever.  All I need is to have a copy of TC installed at the new location.  I'm guessing the priv folders feature is like NTFS  file security except, would you be able to take ownership on the new machine?

IDK.

If you need solid and/or multi-layer encryption, you have to at least look at TC.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 20, 2010)

twilyth said:


> How good is the encryption?
> 
> I use the encrypted file approach and mount it to a drive letter.  I like having all those files in the same place and I can copy it to any other computer or backup it up to ftp, server or whatever.  All I need is to have a copy of TC installed at the new location.  I'm guessing the priv folders feature is like NTFS  file security except, would you be able to take ownership on the new machine?
> 
> ...



give it ago just install it im only using it to lock down folders and files at the moment, you can move and copy the Private folders to other pc's you will need it installed on the other pc so you can open it, they work in the same way mounting the folders.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 20, 2010)

Well i have 2 drives labeled PORN, not many people use my PC....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 20, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Well i have 2 drives labeled PORN, not many people use my PC....



 i have two folders one with passwords for alot of things and a PORN one


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 20, 2010)

Why do you password it? Give it up, share it, make it free and visible to all. Let everyone enjoy it. Dont make it a secret. What are you ashamed of? UNLESS it's the illegal sort of pr0n in which case you're a douchebag.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> i have two folders one with passwords for alot of things and a PORN one



Maybe I didn't understand, but if you have a folder for passwords, and you use Firefox (as do all intelligent, attractive, nice smelling boy and girl geeks), then get yourself over to the addons page for FF and dl LastPass.  It will generate random passwords and track them for you online.  You can also use your own pw's - if you insist.  It will log you on automatically as soon as it sees you have autologin turned on for a site that you visit.  You don't even have to hit a hot key.  If you have multiple signins, all you need to do is pick the one to use and the rest is automatic.

It's slicker than shit and you are doomed without it.



lemonadesoda said:


> Why do you password it? Give it up, share it, make it free and visible to all. Let everyone enjoy it. Dont make it a secret. What are you ashamed of? UNLESS it's the illegal sort of pr0n in which case you're a douchebag.



I too believe in free range data, but some things are like describing, in  graphic detail, your last BM - possibly very pleasant for you, but something that you probably shouldn't share.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 21, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Maybe I didn't understand, but if you have a folder for passwords, and you use Firefox (as do all intelligent, attractive, nice smelling boy and girl geeks), then get yourself over to the addons page for FF and dl LastPass.  It will generate random passwords and track them for you online.  You can also use your own pw's - if you insist.  It will log you on automatically as soon as it sees you have autologin turned on for a site that you visit.  You don't even have to hit a hot key.  If you have multiple signins, all you need to do is pick the one to use and the rest is automatic.
> 
> It's slicker than shit and you are doomed without it.
> 
> ...



not if you have a gf or friends or a bother that goes though your pc


----------

